# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Trt ?

## rebel70

Seeing how I have reached the wonderful age of 40.I am posting this here.How do I go about the TRT thing? Do I need to go see a endo to see if I qaulify? Or do I just see a regular family practioner? I looked into some of the clinics and they are expensive.I would prefer to have my insurance cover the majority if possible.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome here Rebel....the guys will chime in.

ps: check out the Hormone Replacement forum for some good reads on all of this

----------


## rebel70

Was just in there doing some reading and thanks.

----------


## calstate23

> Seeing how I have reached the wonderful age of 40.I am posting this here.How do I go about the TRT thing? Do I need to go see a endo to see if I qaulify? Or do I just see a regular family practioner? I looked into some of the clinics and they are expensive.I would prefer to have my insurance cover the majority if possible.


Your best bet is to go to an anti-aging clinic. Just type into google Anti-Aging Clinic in "Where ever you live"...

Anti-aging clinics are known for this. And at your age they'll probably already have their hand on the script within the first minute. Just kidding probably not that easy but pretty close. The anti-aging clinics can be compared to the doctors who prescribe "Medical Marijuana" licenses. 99.9% of the people that have their license don't even need it medically one bit. The places are just scams but who cares, you get what you need and legally. If anyone is going to get popped it will be the doc.

Just say that you have a "hormone deficiency", you'll take a piss test (Usually home taken) and some other tests. But those tests are basically so they don't end up getting popped for prescribing you HGH or Testosterone . Because you see, the FDA has never TRULY defined what a hormone deficiency is so therefore the doctor can "interpret" the results however he wants or deems necessary. The tests are basically their proof to say that they tested you and that they have "some reasoning" behind it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Was just in there doing some reading and thanks.


great...my suggestion would be to start an entire new thread in the other forum..you might get a lot more input..my 02

----------


## The Toad

> Seeing how I have reached the wonderful age of 40.I am posting this here.How do I go about the TRT thing? Do I need to go see a endo to see if I qaulify? Or do I just see a regular family practioner? I looked into some of the clinics and they are expensive.I would prefer to have my insurance cover the majority if possible.


I use my regular doctor. which has been a bit of a process because he wasn't and still isn't up to speed on HRT. The only thing I would suggest is to make sure whoever you go to has experience in this, and to educate yourself. No one is going to care about your treatment like you so learn all you can about it. Slimmer Me is right you should post this in the other forum there are some guys on here that have a ton of knowledge on this.

----------


## The Hyena

heres a good question... 
how much do these anti aging clinics charge for everything
visits, test, HGH etc ??

----------


## The Hyena

anybody ?

----------


## renjr70

I would start by going to your regular doctor and having your blood work done. See what your test levels come back as. If they really come back on the low side I'm sure your reg Dr. will either treat you or send you to a Urologist or an Endo for treatment. Then you can have insurance pay for it. I dont know what the anti aging clinics cost, I didnt go to one.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> heres a good question... 
> how much do these anti aging clinics charge for everything
> visits, test, HGH etc ??


all over the map....and they are usually out of pocket with no insurance. They make their money by having you return so much plus deals with the compounding pharmacies. I have heard from 200 up to 2000......for a first visit. A lot has to do with whether or not a high end place like Cengegics or an online place or you get lucky with a doc who hasn't gotten all corrupted yet. It is a huge cash cow business for them.

----------


## zaggahamma

As stated above you will definately start with bloodwork, etc. but to save time and money it helps to call and ask if particiular doctors CAN and WILL prescribe injectible testosterone as you WILL want this form of therapy ...90% of us on hrt end up with injectible therapy and depending on your isurance that will determine if u can cut out your family doctor and not need a referral to an endocrinologist which specialize in hormones

other than the 40 thing...are u experiencing all the symptoms of one with low t i'm sure? do u have particular goals with your TRT?

best of luck to you

be looking for u in the hrt forum

----------


## rebel70

yes I have all the symptoms.Some days are better than others.My last doc just wanted to throw anti depressents at me.It is hard to talk to people about this face to face.And when you do I feel embarassed.So I finally called a clinic and just received my bloodwork back.I posted the results in the hrt forum looking for some answers on what the numbers mean.If anyone has some input on the numbers jump on over an lmk. Thanks

My goals would be to feel better overall and maybe build up some muscle again.And of course it would be nice to pop wood at will again.

----------


## sirupate

> Seeing how I have reached the wonderful age of 40.I am posting this here.How do I go about the TRT thing? Do I need to go see a endo to see if I qaulify? Or do I just see a regular family practioner? I looked into some of the clinics and they are expensive.I would prefer to have my insurance cover the majority if possible.


I would venture to say that many, if not most cases requiring TRT are diagnosed based upon the presentation of symptoms to your doctor in a regular visit. In fact, without symptoms, your doctor may be unwilling to look further/treat the condition. 

Have you seen the Low-T commercial(s) on TV? Do some research and see if you have any of the general symptoms, then present those to your doctor and see if he will do the blood tests necessary to diagnose. Not all that many family doctors it seems are comfortable with T supplementation. You may be required to see a specialist like a urologist or endocrinologist. The anti-aging docs seem pretty comfortable with TRT, as that is part of what prevents men from aging prematurely.

Good luck.

sirp

----------


## clemont51

At the typical hrt level, testosterone self-furnished and injected, is shockingly
low cost. Do the research.

----------


## sirupate

> At the typical hrt level, testosterone self-furnished and injected, is shockingly
> low cost. Do the research.


Agree that it can be very low cost. Finding reliable sources is somewhat more complicated...I assume that is what you mean when you say "do the research".

sirp

----------


## renjr70

I was surprised also at how little Test cost. 10,000mg , A years supply for me at 200mg a week can be had for less than 130.00 dollars. Now to do it legally through a doctor costs me a 10.00 dollar a month prescription co-pay, + 20.00 co pays to the Doctor and lab every time I have to see him or when ever he wants blood work done which is monthly right now. so altogether it's costing me 50.00 a month or 600.00 a year. If i ever lose my insurance though it's something to think about.

----------


## lifeforce0019

check out http://hrt-rx.com/ 

good luck

----------


## The Hyena

> I was surprised also at how little Test cost. 10,000mg , A years supply for me at 200mg a week can be had for less than 130.00 dollars. Now to do it legally through a doctor costs me a 10.00 dollar a month prescription co-pay, + 20.00 co pays to the Doctor and lab every time I have to see him or when ever he wants blood work done which is monthly right now. so altogether it's costing me 50.00 a month or 600.00 a year. If i ever lose my insurance though it's something to think about.


what if i dont have insurance ??

----------


## The Hyena

oh and im poor as **** ;(

----------


## 38jumper38

My cost, $350 for bw, $250 for doc and $100/month of test e......., but never made it to the doc, don't have the money now, the first $500 its out off my budged......

----------


## The Hyena

me too cost me 260 for bloodwork, and 50 for the visit....

now im broke...

----------


## ponderosa

If you're trying to keep costs low by avoiding a doctor or clinic you'll probably cause yourself some harm longer term. Bite the bullet and at least get a clinic to give you a menu of what will work for your HRT. I'm 51 and train hard, but found that with low Test scores I was banging my head against the wall. I found a clinic and paid for it myself. My own doctor shut down on me despite having low test levels.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ true and WELCOME!

have you checked out the Hormone Replacement Therapy forum? would love to have you come on over....

----------


## LeanGreenMachine

I have been on HRT for a while now and my AA clinic went out of business recently. I got another AA clinic here in Florida to get me started for $150 and they hand me a script for pretty much anything I want  :Smilie:  I get my labs done through my insurance with BC/BS. To save money I will add my own gear when I blast. I was getting HGH through my AA doc, but now I get it from another source which saves me a ton of money too. If you find the right clinic you can get started pretty cheap. 

STAY AWAY from the ones who want to charge you $575 every 10 weeks and won't let you fill your own scripts. If you want the clinic here in South Florida PM me.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I have been on HRT for a while now and my AA clinic went out of business recently. I got another AA clinic here in Florida to get me started for $150 and they hand me a script for pretty much anything I want  I get my labs done through my insurance with BC/BS. To save money I will add my own gear when I blast. I was getting HGH through my AA doc, but now I get it from another source which saves me a ton of money too. If you find the right clinic you can get started pretty cheap. 
> 
> STAY AWAY from the ones who want to charge you $575 every 10 weeks and won't let you fill your own scripts. If you want the clinic here in South Florida PM me.


your clinic still writes for compounding rx's?

and does your BC/BS insurance have a certain amount and types of labs you are limited to per year and how long exactly have you been on hrt? you in your avatar?

----------


## LeanGreenMachine

Not to hyjack this thread but I have been on HRT for a little over a year and love it. Yes they are compounded scripts and I now get them filled through the new AA clinic (for convenience and they are cheap). I have to pay for the scripts out of pocket, but BC/BS covered 2 of the labs I had last year. I did not know that thay only cover a limited number, thanks for that info.

No, it is NOT me in my avi  :Smilie:  I wish!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Not to hyjack this thread but I have been on HRT for a little over a year and love it. Yes they are compounded scripts and I now get them filled through the new AA clinic (for convenience and they are cheap). I have to pay for the scripts out of pocket, but BC/BS covered 2 of the labs I had last year.* I did not know that thay only cover a limited number*, thanks for that info.
> 
> No, it is NOT me in my avi  I wish!


 i dont know if they do or not just was curious...

about the avy...looks like bjpenn(sp?) only green

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> heres a good question... 
> how much do these anti aging clinics charge for everything
> visits, test, HGH etc ??


I looked into this and a place that uses HGH along with test was a couple grand a month, a dr. in a neighboring state who does trt I estimated to cost about $350 a month. Visits and bloodwork seemed to be where the money went. Personally I'd prefer to self-medicate. Probably wouldn't do bloodwork often enough but there are places you can get bloodwork done without a dr's referral. I can stick 150mg of test cyp in my ass 2x/week and get the test cyp myself. If my test was low enough to qualify for trt where my insurance paid I would go that route.

----------


## rebel70

update on my quest.I met with an endo about my problems.They ran bw again and he agreed my numbers were low.My number for total actually was lower this time some reason than before.He suggested 100mg shot once a month.After talking to him about the concerns of possibly roller coasting on that injection.I contacted several online clinics.A few were just retarded with there pricing and dosages.I finally jumped on board with a clinic that has great reviews and great pricing.I actually talk to the owner and he has been a life saver.It seems that he actually cares about helping and not about the money.The whole process was simple and very affordable.I am doing 150mg a week and HCG 250iu 2x a week with an ai also.

----------


## 38jumper38

Sounds like you'r an good track, keep us posted with your results, we can learn a lot from you, thanks.

----------


## ponderosa

My two cents to add to this thread is that I'm 51 and last year spent the year training and dieting very hard, and essentially exhausted myself. But I went to a new trainer who questioned my test levels, found out he was right when they came in at 300.

In November I started a search for HRT clinics and found several and chose one that is based in FL. So far so great, but they're lax on follow up blood work so I'll be going in for a test this week, at 13 weeks. Sex drive is sky high at 400 mgs of test cyp a week. Gained a fairly solid 23 pounds too. Now my wife grins ear to ear and try's to get some sleep when possible.

10ml vial is $185 and lasts 6-7 weeks.

----------


## rebel70

well 2months in I have lost 1 1/2"s off my waist and gained 8#s.

----------


## zaggahamma

> well 2months in I have lost 1 1/2"s off my waist and gained 8#s.


there u go

----------

